# Crappie jigs



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The guys at B&B weedless crappie jigs 
https://m.facebook.com/B-B-Weedless-Crappie-Jigs-1401133790150615/
have got some new colors in my favorite jig - the Coosa Shad. Ive tried several different jig types and this is by far the best. Here are a couple from this morning.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been eye balling them for awhile, so I ordered some last week. Should get a present this week in the mail.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Might have ta pick up a few brother....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If your casting at structure or single polin’ - they are the best ive seen to not hang up. You can easily work them thru a brush pile, only time i lose a jig is if im in brush and get a short strike and set the hook into a limb. The hair comes alive under water and i like not having to replace a plastic jig every 10 minutes


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

I use their jigs also and will say for flipping around structure, they work great. Haven't had much luck while spider rigging. Be prepared to talk fishing if you call and talk to older gent. Real nice people!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jpwalnuthill said:


> I use their jigs also and will say for flipping around structure, they work great. Haven't had much luck while spider rigging. Be prepared to talk fishing if you call and talk to older gent. Real nice people!




Guessing if your spider rigging theres not much action like on alot of plastics. Mike is the dad and the teo boys are bart and brett i think. Met mike at a tournament - super nice guy


----------

